# Need help problems with machine.



## murern (Aug 21, 2015)

I have bought a 2nd hand "FORTUNE" embroidery machine made in China. It is a 12 needle machine.
The problem With it is that the needles is not centtered on the hole in the needleplate.
I have spoken to the dealer in China for 2 months now, and he has sent me a New needlebar base. I moved alle the needles and the other parts over to the New base, but still it is not working. 

The dealer is not esay to contakt, so i Wonder if someone here have a conclution on what the problem might be.

I have treid to adjust the colorchange motor, but it seems like it just moves the problem. all needles has exsact same distans between them abd they are straight.

The dealer say that to adjust the motor a bit left or right will solve the problem, but it does not. If all needles would hit the plate at same spot i also think i would help, but they "move" withot me adjusting anything.

I also have a New Tajima Neo, so i know that it is a big diferent in quality, but i would like to get this machine working aswell.

please help. 

And sorry for bad English, im from Norway!


----------



## Barkwithjoe (Apr 2, 2013)

murern said:


> I have bought a 2nd hand "FORTUNE" embroidery machine made in China. It is a 12 needle machine.
> The problem With it is that the needles is not centtered on the hole in the needleplate.
> I have spoken to the dealer in China for 2 months now, and he has sent me a New needlebar base. I moved alle the needles and the other parts over to the New base, but still it is not working.
> 
> ...


Can't say I know specifically about the chinese brand unit that you have but if the needles are not centered with the needle hole then there is only a few options to fix. 

This adjustment is very sensitive and requires trial and error and PATIENCE to get it done the right way. Your color change motor CAM is behind the head in the middle. The housing that holds that cam in place might need to be adjusted. 

Once you loosen the housing screws a little bit you will be able to move the rail. You have to balance it out. Start from the middle when adjusting and when you tighten the screws, change colors by hand and check for binding. If not that, it could be the setting for your Potentiometer if it uses one and the half turn sensor.

If all your needles are straight and even then you can adjust your potentiometer and half turn sensor to match the center of the needle.

Good Luck To You!


----------



## murern (Aug 21, 2015)

I will surtently try all the tips i get. But i still dont understand how it is possible to adjust the needles seperetly when adjusting this way. I have tried to adjust just the cam With the allen screw in the mittle With no Luck.

As i said, all needles is straight and not band in any way, it is no "slack" on the bars either.

It is so confusing cause when i adjust needle number seven. to senter needleplate hole, it is not center when i collorchange to needle one and back to seven again as it is now, 4-5 needles hits the plate outside the hole, maybe two needles are Perfect and the rest hits the hole but touches the edge.


----------



## Barkwithjoe (Apr 2, 2013)

murern said:


> I will surtently try all the tips i get. But i still dont understand how it is possible to adjust the needles seperetly when adjusting this way. I have tried to adjust just the cam With the allen screw in the mittle With no Luck.
> 
> As i said, all needles is straight and not band in any way, it is no "slack" on the bars either.
> 
> It is so confusing cause when i adjust needle number seven. to senter needleplate hole, it is not center when i collorchange to needle one and back to seven again as it is now, 4-5 needles hits the plate outside the hole, maybe two needles are Perfect and the rest hits the hole but touches the edge.


Okay so if needles 1 is centered, and the more higher you go it moves little by little then your potentiometer and half turn setting is incorrect. the needles bars do not move. This is telling me that your potentiometer and half turn sensor are off by a hair and on every color change its moving a little more as the needles go higher.

You should contact your dealer and ask them how to check your potentiometer setting and readjust that. 

I'm surprised that they haven't gone over that with you before you changed everything else.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bordadero (Oct 29, 2014)

That sounds like maybe a problem with your colour change potentiometer, either setting, or maybe needs replacing. We get similar issues with our Chinese machines (Merlin). They are all pretty much built by Ricoma anyway.


----------



## murern (Aug 21, 2015)

Hmm this is not easy, the dealer is not responding on my mails anymore so i dont know what to do.

Does anyone know witch other brand that may use the same parts?


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

murern said:


> Hmm this is not easy, the dealer is not responding on my mails anymore so i dont know what to do.
> 
> Does anyone know witch other brand that may use the same parts?


RiComa, Ultramatic any Chinese brand. Locate the number on the potentiometer solenoid and google the number. You should find it on Ali Express or Alibaba etc.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Highland, Feiya, Meistergram, Phoenix 540 the list goes on and on since their are about 370 Chinese brands


----------



## Bordadero (Oct 29, 2014)

That potentiometer can be bought at a Radio Shack or similar. It's a 1 kilohm 10 turn potentiometer, most likely 6mm shaft. Just solder the lead on and off you go. In the UK about £11, so I guess no more than 15 dollars? 

PS that is the exact same crap unit that our Merlins ship with. Absolutely NFG, get a decent one fitted.


----------

